# best spot for Sydney airport



## dklod (Jan 6, 2008)

Im trying to get myself organised to shoot the new A380 landing in Sydney.  Only thing is I dont know the best spot to do this from.  Is there any hardcore aviation photographers out there who can help me out??


----------



## surfingfireman (Jan 6, 2008)

I was in Sydney about 9 years ago and went fishing with someone who live in the Sans Souci area.  If you have a boat, you could hang out right near the end of the runway and get whatever angle you want.


----------



## lostprophet (Jan 6, 2008)

try here http://www.airliners.net/


----------

